# Hi Everyone



## wkdwhite (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Im new here  

A little about me! I live in South Ayrshire, Scotland, and live with my OH 4 children 2 cats 2 horses and my dog!

I am mad about all animals if they have 4 legs and are furry that is!

I have been a foster carer for the CPL a few years back when we had more room at the farm, we now live in a town but intend on moving back to the countryside.

My cats that i have just now are Minikit who is the offspring of one of the feral cats we took in at the farm, and Nikki who i came across when out on the horse one day, someone throw here out a car window on the main road, she was only about 3 - 4 weeks old, we didnt hold out much hope for her but that was 5 years ago and she is still going strong!

well i think thats is about it  
I look forward to chatting to you all


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!   What a tough start poor Nikki had  Thank goodness you found her!

Looking forward to hearing more about you and your cats!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board wkdwhite, your kitties are so cute


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to the cat forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you've got lovely cats!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

How come I cant see any pictures of the cats???


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Check Meet My Kitty Dawn :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, and welcome! It's so nice to have another member from Scotland. My mom and siblings were from Glasgow. Sit yersel doon, and hae a wee cup, lass!

I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## wkdwhite (Oct 25, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Hello, and welcome! It's so nice to have another member from Scotland. My mom and siblings were from Glasgow. Sit yersel doon, and hae a wee cup, lass!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the forums!



Cool!
Im not far from Glasgow just about 50 miles or so.

Dont go there much though i dont really like the place too busy and some of the areas can be really rough at times


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will love it here!


----------

